
Walter Benjamin’s legacy, 75 years on - samclemens
http://www.theguardian.com/books/booksblog/2015/sep/26/walter-benjamins-legacy-75-years-on
======
Bulkington
For an accessible introduction to Benjamin (and to an interesting side of
novelist Larry McMurtry of Lonesome Dove fame) check out:
[http://www.amazon.com/Walter-Benjamin-Dairy-Queen-
Reflection...](http://www.amazon.com/Walter-Benjamin-Dairy-Queen-
Reflections/dp/0684870193)

